# Whats the best way to remove bees from a birdhouse?



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

way too much trouble
remove the roof or weakest side of the birdhouse
cut the combs out one by one
attach to frames with string, wire, rubber bands or whatever your creative mind wishes.
leave them alone for two weeks
you can use a top feeder for the two weeks
We actually did it in a bee workshop, videos attached --
http://americasbeekeeper.org/USFBG_Videos.htm


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> way too much trouble remove the roof or weakest side of the birdhouse cut the combs out one by one attach to frames with string, wire, rubber bands or whatever your creative mind wishes.
> leave them alone for two weeks


Exactly how I did it and work out fine...


----------



## jimsteelejr (Sep 21, 2012)

That work shop was what ignited me. I love doing cut outs and catching swarms.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I suppose to each his own, but, doing a cutout on a birdhouse is far more trouble than simply placing the bird house inside a deep super, and placing another deep super with either comb or foundation on top. Stuff some screen around the birdhouse to discourage them from building in the lower chamber that has the birdhouse in it, and let it set until Spring. When the bees move up, remove the deep with the bees, let them rob out anything left in the birdhouse. Then clean the birdhouse and render the wax. 

I'm not sure you can do a cutout this time of year even in Florida, but if you decide to go that route, I would wait until late February or early March. During a good orance blossom honey flow they will expand quickly and repair the damage from the wiring of comb onto frames.

Do whatever you think will work for you, but for me, a cutout on a birdhouse is too disruptive to the bees and their hive.

cchoganjr


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

If you have some free time this is good entertainment of someone moving bees from a birdhouse to a top bar hive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uWThgrdFIo


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope that new beekeepers who watch this video, will not follow his lead and not wear a veil.. NEVER, EVER, work bees without a veil. Other beeking equipment is totally optional, and most often not needed. But not a veil. There is a very thin line between being Macho and being ignorant. It only takes one move and any colony can turn on you, and with no protection for your eyes, ears, nose, and throat, and you are in serious trouble. 

It doesn't make you a better beekeeper to work bees with no face protection. It just makes you more susceptible to very serious injury.

After watching the video a second time, I am convinced this is a GREAT example of how NOT to transfer bees from a birdhouse to a hive. He is lucky he did not get seriously injured, by the reckless use of his Skil Saw. He chopped brood in half, scattered bees all over the lawn. New beekeepers, I highly recommend that you do not copy this technique.

cchoganjr


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, that guy has more cajones than brains. I've done cutouts, but I don't think that I could have done what he did, and certainly not without gear. If you look at his other vids there is one after the fact where he had to use a drill to open up the back side of the bird house to let them expand. He used a hole saw. Again, no gear. 

I'll pull an outer cover off without gear, but if an inner cover is going to come off, I'm wearing a veil.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Good for you Shannonswyatt. I hope everyone will help in advocating a veil for safety when working with bees. It is just good common sense.

cchoganjr


----------



## whiskeytripping (Nov 16, 2012)

I use to not wear a veil, until my hive got some honey stored up. Then one day I went out there to do an inspection, and as quick as it took me to crack the hive top loose, I had 3 stings at the same time. One on the tip of the nose, one on the corner of my mouth, and one on the corner of my eye. Needlessly to say, inspection was done for that day. Lol. I had already seen enough from what they were up to


----------

